# Xion 450 Watt Power Supply



## georgi0u

This is a brand new Xion Power Supply
-Its never been Used
-See Pic(s) for specs...
Comes With:
20-24 Pin MoBo Converter
4pin-Sata Converter
4pin-PCI Express Converter
4pin-dual 4 pin splitter

Took this off my case right when i got it. Its never been used before...  I just wanna get rid of it.  Im askin 20 bucks, buy im really lookin for my best offer...


----------



## Calibretto

what kind of case is it for? ATX? MATX?


----------



## mrgeorgedude

Calibretto said:
			
		

> what kind of case is it for? ATX? MATX?



i have the same one, its atx calibretto


----------



## Calibretto

dang. I'm out. I have a mini ATX. I'd buy it though if I had an ATX.


----------



## jimcdr

does the $20 include shipping? if not, how much is shipping?


----------



## iggy101

*Me*

Ill take it for $20


----------



## Calibretto

I'll take it for $25


----------

